# cheap blank t-shirt



## crizalide (Apr 18, 2016)

hey guys
I just started a printing t-shirt business
please someone knows when i can get cheap blank t-shirt in cincinnati?
thank you


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Just mention color, quality and what type of tshirt do you want.


----------



## crizalide (Apr 18, 2016)

plain t shirt (Black, white, red, Navy, purple, pink, blue..)
T-shirt softextile (Black, white, red, Navy, purple, pink, blue..)
Heavy Cotton T-Shirt (Black, white, red, Navy, purple, pink, blue..)
men or women for all


----------



## Retroink (Mar 14, 2016)

What printer do you have?


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

If you buy cheap t-shirts for your line everyone who sees your shirts will note the shirts are CHEAP! And they will perceive the value as such. No one wants a cheap anything and offering a cheap t shirt will kill your line quickly.
However, if you offer a middle of the road shirt at a reasonable price folks will see the quality and value and your line is likely to soar.
Cheap is only sustainable until someone else sells for cheaper.


----------



## 32R (Nov 20, 2013)

Alstyle us inexpensive and pretty good quality imho.


----------



## Stefano (Aug 5, 2013)

crizalide said:


> hey guys
> I just started a printing t-shirt business
> please someone knows when i can get cheap blank t-shirt in cincinnati?
> thank you


Get a tax ID, a reseller's certificate, or whatever is required to set up a wholesale account with Alpha Broder, San Mar, or TSC. You will have a huge variety of shirts to choose from at different price points.


----------

